# raw hide bones ..?



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

A couple people have told me that the raw hide bones are not good for the dogs is this true ?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's something I found online:

_*Not Recommended Dog Chewies*
There are some dog treats on the market that have been known to actually harm a dog's health rather than help.

*Rawhide*
Rawhide is a good example of a potentially dangerous natural dog treat. Rawhide is simply the skin of a cow. Natural rawhide tastes similar to beef. That is why it is so pleasing to dogs. But it can also be hazardous for dogs, as well. Some of the problems with giving your dog a rawhide dog bone include:


There is a choking hazard associated with rawhide. If pieces of rawhide are swallowed whole or even in big chunks, they can get stuck in your dog's throat.

Pieces of hard rawhide can actually scrape a dog's throat and esophagus on the way down to his stomach.

Rawhide can create a physical obstruction inside the intestinal track. Picture this: When a dog chews rawhide, it becomes wet and gummy. Now, imagine swallowing wads and wads of chewing gum. See the similarity? Not good.

Rawhide is not regulated in many countries. In some these countries, arsenic-based products are used as a preservative in rawhides. Yep, you read it correctly-arsenic. That equates to giving your dog poison.
_
http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Dog_Bone


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

raw hide turns very soft and can easily be swallowed but this is not a good thing raw hide is a chocking hazard and i heard can be rough on the belly. 

you want to give your dog bones give your dog raw bones they are the safest for dogs.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

thanks. Im just trying to find like bones or toys for the puppies to play with and chew rather than things around the house.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Like 'hell no' mentioned, get real raw bones, or go to Petsmart and buy a Kong toy, and put peanut butter inside of it.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750604


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

thanks a bunch !


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

Also raw hide is not digestable. It doesn't break down, it just sits there like gum in the stomache clogging the path.

Pork hide is digestable and much safer. I like the snozzles - pig noses by merrick and they also have ears and hooves. Walmart also sells a pork hide chewy, it is good but they aren't big enough for my guy I believe it is made by rollover. Rollover also has bones that are nartual and last a very long time. You can get them stuffed or unstuffed.

There is also nylabone as well. Very durable chew toy.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the thing with buying packaged bones from the store is thery are all cooked or boiled. they have a tendancy to be very hard and splinter they are not good for teeth and if they splinter then it can hurt the dog. my neighbors gsd lost soooo manny teeth from chewing on those overly white stuffed bones some he didnt even lose they just broke in half then again he is a pretty old dog. but i can see why some of these bones can break teeth. 

that is why raw bones are better they are easier on the teeth and dont splinter i believe they are more healthy. sometimes when i get steak i purposley buy t-bone steak cut the bone out and give it right to my dog just the way it is.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

dndkent said:


> Also raw hide is not digestable. It doesn't break down, it just sits there like gum in the stomache clogging the path.
> 
> Pork hide is digestable and much safer. I like the snozzles - pig noses by merrick and they also have ears and hooves. Walmart also sells a pork hide chewy, it is good but they aren't big enough for my guy I believe it is made by rollover. Rollover also has bones that are nartual and last a very long time. You can get them stuffed or unstuffed.
> 
> There is also nylabone as well. Very durable chew toy.


Sorry you are incorrect about pigs hooves, I have seen in my vet tech career about 30 dogs come in from swallowing it whole, breaking a piece off etc and the folks either can not affored surgery so they have to put there beloved pet down or start paying about 1000.00 to 2000.00 to op for surgery.

Pigs ears also can get stuck and block passages before it starts to digest.

I highly recommend NOT giving them and getting RAW meat bones like Beef Femurs or knuckles.


----------



## ttngya (Jun 20, 2008)

*absolutely gorgeous*

beautiful, absolutely gorgeous... o yeah and these Long Wigs Medical Wigs Discount Wigs Curly Wigs Costume Wigsare not bad!


----------

